# Useful phone number for Spain



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

This from the current Caravan Club magazine in an article about what to do if you are held up on the road, broken into or robbed while in Spain:

_....(call) 902 10 21 12 in a non-emergency. The latter number is manned by English-speaking staff who will take your statement in English, translate it, then fax/e-mail it to the nearest police station. They will also advise you where the nearest police station is so you can go in and sign your statement. _

Useful advice and a number now in our travel file with fingers crossed that we never need it.

G


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Spain - 112*

When we were broken into in Spain I called 112 and asked for an English speaking person who told us where to go to report the theft - local police station where they didn't speak English! Called 112 while in the police station and they acted as interpreters - couldn't have been more helpful and I have only praise for them.

Just an option..............

Ray


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*902 numbers in Spain*

Forgot to mention......

902 numbers in Spain are landline numbers rather like our 0845 numbers. To see the full story, costs etc. go to:

http://www.andalucia.com/travel/telephone/numbers.htm

Ray


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Grizzly said:


> _....(call) 902 10 21 12 in a non-emergency_


_
This has been available for a number of years. I used it when I apprehended a ned who pilfered stuff out the boot of our Toad on a site (he was drunk & couldn't run very fast...).

Dougie.

*Edit*: If my post came across as dismissive, I apologise - it certainly was not intended to do so._


----------

